# JLC Polaris Automatic - Straps?



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

I am on the verge of acquiring a blue Polaris automatic on leather but would like to wear it swimming. I have asked the AD if I could get the black rubber JLC strap used on the Polaris date but she was not sure if that was going to be possible. Do any of you have any recommendations for good straps suitable for swimming for this watch - and if any of you have other straps on a Polaris automatic, pics would be great.


----------



## dominichimself (May 28, 2008)

I'm also having the blue automatic version with brown calf strap. Went to JLC boutique and acquired a blue rubber strap (they had black but chose blue after comparing in person). Currently on the rubber strap 100% of the time and money well spent.


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

Dominic, that looks AMAZING! I will explore the JLC rubber strap option with my AD, I was worried it wouldn't fit but clearly it does. I heard there is a long wait for the rubber strap, but looks like it will be worth it.

May I ask how much the rubber strap cost?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

For swimming, rubber would be the first choice for me, but for a slightly more versatile option check out sailcloth straps with rubber lining. Artem makes awesome ones, Artem Sailcloth Strap Review & Comparison Against...


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

im having great difficulty finding a suitable rubber quick release for my Polaris chronograph. It appears to require a curved bar. Does anyone have an options?


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

I've ordered a rubber strap from Barton to test. I'll let you know when I receive it.


----------



## dominichimself (May 28, 2008)

Eugb88 said:


> Dominic, that looks AMAZING! I will explore the JLC rubber strap option with my AD, I was worried it wouldn't fit but clearly it does. I heard there is a long wait for the rubber strap, but looks like it will be worth it.
> 
> May I ask how much the rubber strap cost?


Yes, was pleasantly surprised by how it looked and apparently was very well integrated with the watch itself.

I paid USD 280 for mine and by no means cheap for a rubber strap but once you see it in person, you will find that it's somehow worth the money like how I felt


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

justinle said:


> im having great difficulty finding a suitable rubber quick release for my Polaris chronograph. It appears to require a curved bar. Does anyone have an options?


Justin, I just tried manually adding a different leather strap from Hodinkee but you are right, a straight spring bar leaves no space between the case (I tried without the strap). I wasn't able to squeeze the strap on.


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

dominichimself said:


> Yes, was pleasantly surprised by how it looked and apparently was very well integrated with the watch itself.
> 
> I paid USD 280 for mine and by no means cheap for a rubber strap but once you see it in person, you will find that it's somehow worth the money like how I felt


Thank you Dominic! Hopefully I won't have to wait that long, but my AD told me not to hold my breath.


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

Eugb88 said:


> I've ordered a rubber strap from Barton to test. I'll let you know when I receive it.


I also got a rubber from Barton. It did not fit as you need a curved spring bar for the Chronograph


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

I have ordered a black rubber strap for the Polaris.


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

firefly0071 said:


> I have ordered a black rubber strap for the Polaris.


My AD has still not replied about whether JLC will send a rubber strap. Some sort of delay (?). Did you order it yourself? I didn't see the option on the JLC website.


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

I've ordered a custom rubber strap from here: Bracelet montre Paris. Bracelets montres sur mesure France ABP Concept Great options: curved end, quick release, good colors and design available.

I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

My AD said that the rubber strap is for the Polaris Date after I said I wanted to order one for the Automatic


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

firefly0071 said:


> My AD said that the rubber strap is for the Polaris Date after I said I wanted to order one for the Automatic


Did the AD order it for you? If so, how long did it take?


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

Eugb88 said:


> Did the AD order it for you? If so, how long did it take?


No.


----------



## dominichimself (May 28, 2008)

firefly0071 said:


> My AD said that the rubber strap is for the Polaris Date after I said I wanted to order one for the Automatic


Reference number for the rubber strap (blue) I got for my Polaris automatic is JLQC462062, if it helps in anyway.


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

I was able to put in some curved spring bars into some regular straps and that (somewhat) fits. I got an Artem sailcloth strap and it fits. But I have also ordered the blue JLC strap made for the Polaris, thanks Dominic for the pics, that made up my mind.


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

Eugb88 said:


> I was able to put in some curved spring bars into some regular straps and that (somewhat) fits. I got an Artem sailcloth strap and it fits. But I have also ordered the blue JLC strap made for the Polaris, thanks Dominic for the pics, that made up my mind.


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

I finally received the blue rubber JLC strap after 12.5 weeks - @dominichimself thank you SO MUCH for the recommendation, it is perfect!


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

I have purchased the steel bracelet for 1.6k USD.

Another expense to a hobby!


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

Eugb88 said:


> I finally received the blue rubber JLC strap after 12.5 weeks - @dominichimself thank you SO MUCH for the recommendation, it is perfect!


my OEM rubber finally arrived yesterday after a similar 3 month wait&#8230;. But it's perfect


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

WOW!!!!! 



justinle said:


> my OEM rubber finally arrived yesterday after a similar 3 month wait&#8230;. But it's perfect
> 
> View attachment 15960453
> View attachment 15960453


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

Has anyone put their Polaris on a nato strap? Thinking of sticking my Polaris Date on an Erika's Originals - but guessing I'd need curved spring bars for it to play nice?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

Stewpot said:


> Has anyone put their Polaris on a nato strap? Thinking of sticking my Polaris Date on an Erika's Originals - but guessing I'd need curved spring bars for it to play nice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


I haven't tried a nato strap, but you would definitely need curved spring bars - there is zero clearance with the regular straight spring bars. Even with curved, I'd be curious to hear if it fits. The strap and spring bars wouldn't cost much. Let us know if you try it! I'll stick with my rubber strap now that I finally have it.


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Eugb88 said:


> I've ordered a custom rubber strap from here: Bracelet montre Paris. Bracelets montres sur mesure France ABP Concept Great options: curved end, quick release, good colors and design available.
> 
> I will let you know how it goes.


Curious about this. Did ABP make you a custom rubber strap? If so, how did it turn out? It appears that they only customize leather.


----------



## Eugb88 (Feb 20, 2021)

ajbutler13 said:


> Curious about this. Did ABP make you a custom rubber strap? If so, how did it turn out? It appears that they only customize leather.


They do have an option for "Calf - Water Resistant Rubberized" The end result was OK (sort of meh to be honest for the money ~$300+), but definitely not as nice as the JLC rubber strap - I love that. Fits perfectly. I would recommend waiting for the JLC strap if it is an option.


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Eugb88 said:


> They do have an option for "Calf - Water Resistant Rubberized" The end result was OK (sort of meh to be honest for the money ~$300+), but definitely not as nice as the JLC rubber strap - I love that. Fits perfectly. I would recommend waiting for the JLC strap if it is an option.


Thanks for the info. I'm looking to buy a MUT Reserve de Marche and would like to dress it down with rubber (blasphemy, I know). I was hoping that your ABP customized one was great. I doubt that the rubber strap for the Polaris will fit the MUT.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

justinle said:


> my OEM rubber finally arrived yesterday after a similar 3 month wait&#8230;. But it's perfect


Did you have to buy the buckle too? If you don't mind sharing, can you ballpark the cost for the rest of us? I might be doing the same for my Mariner that's en route... Thanks!


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

buckle is always separate.


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

Have just swapped my Polaris Date off rubber and onto calfskin for autumn. Really dig it! Feel like the brown of the leather makes the aged lume seem more gold









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

Looks great. I have a bad habit of buying additional straps/bracelets of the luxury watches that I have.

My Polaris Automatic has the bracelet (purchased afterwards) and two additional straps. Same with my Reverso - 2 additional straps.

I have a Vacheron Constantin overseas and the strap is OEM (different arrangement).

The double deployment buckle for my Patek is $3k USD (still saving).

In my poor mindset, it i s future "proofing" if the model becomes "seperceded" in the future. Definitely an issue with my Vacheron and one other brand,


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

firefly0071 said:


> Looks great. I have a bad habit of buying additional straps/bracelets of the luxury watches that I have.
> 
> My Polaris Automatic has the bracelet (purchased afterwards) and two additional straps. Same with my Reverso - 2 additional straps.
> 
> ...


I tend to do the same, and have a really bad habit of doing it before I've decided if I've bonded with the watch!

Ended up selling my 1815 with two extra straps that hadn't even been worn. Almost ordered the deployment for that too, which I think was about 2k - glad I held off on that haha

If you're keeping the Overseas I'd probably do the same and be tempted to futureproof and get a few more straps in the box.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

firefly0071 said:


> My AD said that the rubber strap is for the Polaris Date after I said I wanted to order one for the Automatic


Your AD sounds lazy and uninformed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Eugb88 said:


> I haven't tried a nato strap, but you would definitely need curved spring bars - there is zero clearance with the regular straight spring bars. Even with curved, I'd be curious to hear if it fits. The strap and spring bars wouldn't cost much. Let us know if you try it! I'll stick with my rubber strap now that I finally have it.


Can confirm, it doesn't fit even with bent bars on my Diver Date. Maybe with a super-thin bar and a more dramatic bend (maybe a 1.5mm?), but a bar that specific isn't in my watch box at the moment.


----------



## NewProggie (May 13, 2021)

Just put my Polaris Date on a leather strap for the colder time of the year now:










Before that I was wearing it on the stock rubber strap it came with:


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

NewProggie said:


> Just put my Polaris Date on a leather strap for the colder time of the year now:
> 
> View attachment 16127599


What leather strap is that? Looks fantastic!


----------



## NewProggie (May 13, 2021)

Stewpot said:


> What leather strap is that? Looks fantastic!


Thanks. I bought the vintage leather strap from WatchGecko to make sure that the stitching color matches the yellow dial indices.


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Stewpot said:


> Has anyone put their Polaris on a nato strap? Thinking of sticking my Polaris Date on an Erika's Originals - but guessing I'd need curved spring bars for it to play nice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


No need for curved bars but it is a tight fit. I almost exclusively wore my Auto on an EO









I had it on various leather straps as well but curved bars are needed for most


----------



## gp55376 (Feb 24, 2019)

NardinNut said:


> No need for curved bars but it is a tight fit. I almost exclusively wore my Auto on an EO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. May need to place an order.


----------



## Mullmuzzler (May 25, 2017)

Does anyonene wants to sell his Polaris blue rubber strap?


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

Eugb88 said:


> I was able to put in some curved spring bars into some regular straps and that (somewhat) fits. I got an Artem sailcloth strap and it fits. But I have also ordered the blue JLC strap made for the Polaris, thanks Dominic for the pics, that made up my mind.


For the Artem strap did you use curved spring bars too, or did the straight ones work? I see they sell curved 1.7mm spring bars but not quick release ones.
(Sorry for reviving an old post)


----------

